# Ride Needed



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi
Is there anyone from cincy with whom that I can grab a ride to the meeting. I've got a ride back. Just need one there.

thanks
wayne


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Wayne,

I'll get you buddy.. I have to work in 6 hours for a few hours.. but I'll be at your place around 1:30 or so!

Give me a call to confirm that you need a ride still.

Chris


----------

